# Starweld 1800



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking at boats. Starweld struck my attention. 

Good? Bad? Anyone.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

starcraft's venture into welded hulls..i would look into crestliner or alumaweld


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

yellowbelly80 said:


> starcraft's venture into welded hulls..i would look into crestliner or alumaweld


How come? Any advise as to why? I am just curious and not too familiar with welded hull fishing boats. I really appreciate the input.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

There are not a lot of those boats out there, but I haven't seen any complaints on them either. When I was shopping I looked at them but just couldn't find enough info on them to consider a purchase.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Lifetime hull warranty, what's not to love?


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

Blueump said:


> Lifetime hull warranty, what's not to love?


Thats my thought. Whats not to love about the lifetime hull. I have ready many articles about all brands eventually leaking. The layout is attractive and the size is a perfect bay/inland boat. 

Thanks guys. All input is appreciated!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I checked one out at augres marine. looked very nice. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

hawgeye said:


> I checked one out at augres marine. looked very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just talked to them today. Good guys. Gonna check one out next weekend.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

And where do you have to take them to get repaired??? Need to ask that. Buddy has a welded Boat Not sure what brand. Yeah drive it down Missouri 6 weeks.???


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

mi duckdown said:


> And where do you have to take them to get repaired??? Need to ask that. Buddy has a welded Boat Not sure what brand. Yeah drive it down Missouri 6 weeks.???


I dunno. Starcraft has the warranty. It would be up to them I am guessing. I would be interested to know what brand he has and why its damaged?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have owned both rivets and now welded, my Spectrum is welded and my biggest concern is the aluminum they used was so thin compared to the riveted Lund, that I can see how easy it would be to dent. Also when trying to take the interior apart to recover and replace certain areas (my boat is a 97) working with welded seams is not easy. Transom cap is welded shut too, so if I needed to replace it I would need to grind and re-weld. Aluminum is very hard to weld with any structural integrity. I think I would prefer a riveted boat, but you get what you pay for and Spectrum's are cheap boats. Let us know how you feel this brand is regarding quality.


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

Greenbush future said:


> I have owned both rivets and now welded, my Spectrum is welded and my biggest concern is the aluminum they used was so thin compared to the riveted Lund, that I can see how easy it would be to dent. Also when trying to take the interior apart to recover and replace certain areas (my boat is a 97) working with welded seams is not easy. Transom cap is welded shut too, so if I needed to replace it I would need to grind and re-weld. Aluminum is very hard to weld with any structural integrity. I think I would prefer a riveted boat, but you get what you pay for and Spectrum's are cheap boats. Let us know how you feel this brand is regarding quality.


Thanks for the great input Greenbush. This particular boat comes with a thicker grade aluminum but I do understand the difficulty in welding aluminum. The reason I don't fear the repairability is that the hull comes with a lifetime warranty. At the same time, I am not familiar at all with welded hulls hence the creation of this thread. What happened to your spectrum that required repairs? Thanks again for your input. Mike


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

The Starcraft factory is in Indiana, just across the Michigan state line - if you ever needed the warranty. I've been in that boat and its perfect for fishing! Here's a video showing some of the highlights of the Starweld 1800:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YAI_miC3A-k


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

Blueump said:


> The Starcraft factory is in Indiana, just across the Michigan state line - if you ever needed the warranty. I've been in that boat and its perfect for fishing! Here's a video showing some of the highlights of the Starweld 1800:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YAI_miC3A-k


THats what hooked me Blueump, the layout and features. It has it all in my opinion. I appreciate the input!


----------



## Wally-gator (Dec 29, 2010)

May wanna look into the lifetime hull theory friend of mine had "life time warranty" so he thought they prorated the boat he payed over 800 I believe (lund) just sharing what I know...


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

Wally-gator said:


> May wanna look into the lifetime hull theory friend of mine had "life time warranty" so he thought they prorated the boat he payed over 800 I believe (lund) just sharing what I know...


Thanks Wally I'll do it. I have read a few stories about Lunds leaking. I think its a case bay case for all boats. I plan on meeting a dealer next week. I will get the info. Thanks again.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Id go starcraft starfish..same layout, but welded and usually cheaper


----------

